# Credit Bonus Due



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

According to the *Fun shop Bank*  
these members have less than _1000_ credits in the bank 
*OR* only _500 _ Credits in their pocket!

I will give each member on this list a Credit bonus of 10,000  Credits! 

All they need do is post here
I will leave the offer open for one week!
​


> debz1965 - 500 credits
> Tracey&Chris - 500 credits
> jes4 - 500 credits
> lilmizfury - 500 credits
> ...





> buster31 - 880.09 credits
> JustP - 880.09 credits
> peacocktrio - 880.09 credits
> 14me - 792.1 credits
> ...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Am i being really    ..ive only ogt 110.00 credits can i have more PURLLLEEESSSEEE......

Hope XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I fit the bill Dizzi, but I have more than enough credits to last a lifetime!  My pets will never go hungry!  

Sue


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i need some for chunky monkeys food and risky investment habit


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

someone can have mine


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

dont know if i am able to get any more credits lol x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Can i have some more credits please?! Pretty please


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya

I'm a bit new still and don't know what credits are used for but if i am able to have some that would grand

cheers

fo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Only members on the lists get these credits


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Please can i have some more credits     Although im not totally sure what to do with them,x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Only members on the lists get these credits


Why is it only members on the list?x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

max_8579 said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Only members on the lists get these credits
> ...


Because I Am giving them to away small groups at a time 

Other members can earn credits by posting in various places around FF, and as a prize from the weekly Quiz in Chat.

Credits are also a charter Membership perk  where giveaways are more readily found 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Pretty please and thank you with a cherry on top x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrs Nikki & Crazy Fi


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

wow i didnt know about this untill dakota told me  thanks hun xx
i would love to claim my credits cause i dont have many  so the extra would be great  thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Yayy   dizzie i would be so happy to have more credits so my monkey and rabbit dont starve    i am running out slowly lol 
I think i am a spendaholic lol if there is such a word  

What do i have to do to get my credits


----------

